# New V35 GT-R information



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

From Auto Express Magazine: 

------------------------ 
------------------------ 
British Call The Tune On New GT-R 

It's set to be Japan's fastest and most advanced supercar - but look under the skin and it's Britain's brains which will power Nissan's new GT-R! 

Exclusive pictures in the current issue of Auto Express magazine show how the new supercoupé will look when it storms on to our roads, and the cutaway detail reveals the technology which is set to make it the most advanced car in the world. But it's not only Nissan engineers who can claim the credit - our sources say British legend Cosworth has been called in to help tweak the engine, while Lotus is involved in fine-tuning the suspension. 

The 'International Specification' GT-R, which will be sold throughout the world for the first time, is set to get a version of the 3.5-litre V6 engine used in the 350Z coupé, but will have electrically assisted twin turbochargers to boost power without sapping too much energy. Cosworth's expertise will be used to make sure the V6's block, head, pistons and crank are all strong enough. 

Nissan knows it has to do something really special with the next GT-R, partly because the 350Z performs so well, but also as it's the first globally oriented version of the car, and expectations are high among the 'Playstation generation' of buyers who are familiar with the model from video games consoles. 

The company has asked for around 400bhp and 490Nm of torque, but more realistic figures given emissions regulations are 350bhp and 450Nm. To reach production, the car must meet strict Euro4 exhaust regulations. The V6 will be mated to a six-speed Getrag gearbox, with a CVT due a year after launch in early 2005. The auto is undergoing final development, but apparent slippage trouble due to the excessive power has been plaguing prototypes. Insiders have confirmed the GT-R will incorporate an updated version of Nissan's Atessa 4WD system with an active limited slip differential. This new arrangement means torque is distributed between the front and rear wheels not only in response to traction loss, but also as a result of changes in the engine's output. 

The FM platform used in the new range of Skyline and Infiniti G35 coupés in Japan and the US is basically good enough, but needs some fine-tuning to handle the extra power - and that's where Lotus comes in. A new hydraulic active suspension system, co-developed with Lotus, will feature. The Norfolk firm's expertise in this area will ensure the car handles like no other GT-R before, and can satisfy the soft-riding expectations of American buyers with the traction and high-speed handling required by the British and German markets. 
Its brakes promise to be special, too, with larger Brembo discs controlled by a newly revised brake-by-wire unit which promises to give the sporty feel and feedback enthusiastic drivers demand. 

But while the dynamics are groundbreaking, many fans will be disappointed by the looks. Although the car is clearly linked to the 2001 Tokyo Motor Show concept, some of the more aggressive touches have been watered down in favour of a more mainstream appearance. The final production version will debut at next October's Tokyo event. 

Peter Lyon 
------------------------
------------------------


----------

